# Booster seat for dining table benches



## kittywitty

I am making a table and benches and we really need to get my 2.5 yo in a booster seat. We got rid of our old one, but she needs one now. She can get up and down in seats of any kind safely on her own and does well, but I'm worried about not having a back to the bench if she happens to lean backwards. I don't know if any booster seats will work for her. She will *not* sit in any sort of a high chair that looks babyish in the slightest, and I can not afford an expensive one. We will not have chairs for a backed booster-the table will fit the four benches and we need all the space. Do you think any of these would work?

I was thinking of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Lionhea...6653282&sr=8-8

http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Lionhea...6653282&sr=8-6

http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-H...653584&sr=8-33

http://www.amazon.com/BabySmart-Coos...6653607&sr=8-6

Otherwise maybe I could make one of these and find some way to attach a locking strap to go around the bottom through the bench to secure it? If I have nonskid stuff on the bottom (like I put on baby shoes) it will make it more secure?


----------



## Evergreen

My kid sits on a really large Chronicle of the 20th Century.

I like the first one best because it's less highchair looking and you said your child won't sit in anything highchairish.


----------



## sapphire_chan

I'd want to have what ever I used strap to the bench.

Could you build her a little chair that can sit on the bench? Legs a bit wider front to back than the bench, attach some brackets?


----------



## fruitfulmomma

I like the look of the diy cushions. They look more like part of the furniture, so not babyish at all. And I think you could fix them to somehow stay in place better than the boosters. Maybe some nonskid stuff on the bottom and them some straps that go around the bench and click together that could be tightened.


----------



## kittywitty

Thanks! Dh thinks I'm overthinking this.









I found a tall chair from IKEA for kids that may work if I can restain it and find space for it...somehow. But making one would work, too.


----------



## BetsyS

We have a tall kiddie chair from IKEA that works really well for my 3 year old (almost 4). It's very small/narrow, so it fits into tight spaces, too.


----------



## childsplay

Will she sit on her knees?
Honestly, I found anything I stuck under my kids (or my daycare kids) on our bench seat just ended up on the floor. Sometimes on it's own, sometimes with the child.
Even if I sit them on their bums, they still end up kneeling, it seems to be a natural stance for a kid that age.


----------



## User101

I have nothing to add except how freaking awesome are you for making your own table and benches?!?!


----------



## hergrace

We have a version of the Fisher Price seats and the straps would be a challenge to fix to a bench. You might have that trouble with the other strapped seats.


----------



## kittywitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I have nothing to add except how freaking awesome are you for making your own table and benches?!?!

Thanks!







I guess I'm sadistic. So far it's been pretty easy with borrowed tools and the Knock Off Wood plans (free). Of course I can't leave well enough alone so I had to change them to suit my dining room. Of course.









Yeah, I forgot about the straps on the seats not going front to back. She will not sit on her knees. She will stand up the whole time even if I try to have her sit on my lap and actually does like booster seats without something between her crotch like our old one had. It was such a pain to clean, too. I'm just sick of her standing up and falling and hurting herself a dozen times during every meal!


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
I found a tall chair from IKEA for kids that may work if I can restain it and find space for it...somehow. But making one would work, too.

















I was thinking IKEA too. They say 3+ but DS has been in one since he could climb into it and still sits in it often (he is 8.5).


----------



## lonegirl

We had this booster for DS http://www.amazon.com/Eddie-Bauer-Le.../dp/B00092A7D4
It was great as it had two height levels. The tray comes off and it was great as a stand alone chair on the floor for him.


----------

